# plastic clips/tabs 4 armrest broke



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2006)

well a week after I got the altima (used 03 wit' 43k) the plastic tab for the top armest compartment broke...was no biggie cause a screw holds it in....

dis mornin' at the car wash...the clip for the compartment under the radio/ac controls breaks so now the door stays open.....and looks like a project to fix...

any1 else run2 similar problems....


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

jnhalstead said:


> well a week after I got the altima (used 03 wit' 43k) the plastic tab for the top armest compartment broke...was no biggie cause a screw holds it in....
> 
> dis mornin' at the car wash...the clip for the compartment under the radio/ac controls breaks so now the door stays open.....and looks like a project to fix...
> 
> any1 else run2 similar problems....


ouch...! .. that's a bitch.. i had it replaced at the dealer but i know it is a project...anyway you can fix it with crazy glue or somethinggggggggg ???????


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Duct tape. It fixes everything. OK, not really, I think you can get the parts to fix it at the dealer. Parts are cheap, but if you have them do it it'll cost a little. May be worth the trouble though.


----------



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2006)

*hmmm*

I knew u 2 would be the 1st to reply....


thanks guys....does dat lil clip dat holds the door actually have a part #?

I'm all about tearin' out the center console and replacin' it myself if I can actually buy the clip.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm thinking the part # is 969338J000, if it's the clip I'm thinking it is. Better be ready to pay up also, that thing costs under a buck


----------



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2006)

it's all of 60cent...man...gotta go c bout a loan on dat one.

u happen to know the part # of the tab for the top armrest piece...gonna go buy one might as well buy both...

thanks


----------



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2006)

went to the dealership yesterday...got both pieces, the pushpin for the door under the ac controls was $1.20 and then the tab to open the armrest was like 6 I believe....total came to 8.25 for 2 tiny lil plastic pieces...wow....

instal of the pushpin under the ac was easier than I thought...b4 rippin' da center console out I figured I try to pry it out wit' a small flathead srewdriver...it popped right out...and thus the other slid right in...


good lookin' out guys


----------

